# 24 Grand US For A Guitar With Fake Cigarette Burns



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

http://news.harmony-central.com/Newp/2006/Guitar-Center-Fender-Blackie.html

...i'll make my own cigarette burns, thank you.

-dh


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> http://news.harmony-central.com/Newp/2006/Guitar-Center-Fender-Blackie.html
> 
> ...i'll make my own cigarette burns, thank you.
> 
> -dh


Sure, but did they do it with the same brand that Clapton used?


----------



## bwhiting (Oct 19, 2006)

yowza! that looks kinda like my old strat..chips in the paint and all. maybe I should call it a Blackie replcia too! lol


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a guitar with a burn from Joe Perry. Given that he did the burn in 1984, I wonder what a toxology report would yield...................


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Much like Jeff Beck's Custom Relic Esquire at $15,000










http://www.guitarsale.com/Fender-Je...-Blonde-Custom-Electric-Guitars-i353094.music


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I seem to recall EC saying that Blackie was worn to the point of being unplayable.

Interesting that GC has matched the neck exactly, if it is indeed 'unplayable'.

I do like the EC board I installed in my Strat. Kicks up the mids to try to make it sound like an LP. Best $99 upgrade ever.

I don't know who would pay that kinda coin for a sig guitar. Baffles the mind.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Can I get one that isn't beat to shit?
> 
> Honestly, I really can't comprehend "relic'ing".


It seems really dumb to me. If I can afford a new one I'd like to let it get old on it's own.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I never much liked anything Clapton did in the Blackie era anyway.
> 
> Clapton + Gibson + Marshall = bliss
> 
> ...


heroine to liqour to coke.

and yeah, I totally agree.

Whoever stole clapton's beano burst did not know the decades of clapton dribble that they unleased upon the world


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Clapton + Gibson + Marshall = bliss
> 
> Clapton + Fender + Fender = meh


+1 on that.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

I will never understand paying $24K on a guitar. Never. You get a brand new car with that! And not just any car!  :wave:


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

ridiculous. just buy a real vintage guitar. i think relics are just stupid


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

fret15 said:


> I will never understand paying $24K on a guitar. Never.


...i would much prefer 24 guitars worth a grand each.

-dh


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Or 12 beauties worth 2 grand each


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i would much prefer 24 guitars worth a grand each.
> 
> -dh


Absolutely. Any day.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

elindso said:


> Or 12 beauties worth 2 grand each


Or half a dozen nice guitars, 3 or 4 killer amps, and still have change for an OK PA...


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

elindso said:


> It seems really dumb to me. If I can afford a new one I'd like to let it get old on it's own.


I'll 3rd that one...'relic' guitars are from playing...not hammers and soldering irons.


----------



## jxoco (Jun 5, 2006)

I've seen two of those jeff beck guitars this year. One in Vegas in Sept and one in Vancouver 3 days ago. 
Both were exactly the same !
same scratch, same wear spot.

Isn't same-ness just another name for mass production?

I'm like you all. I'm proud of the wear spots that I've been able to put on a guitar and I don't feel any connection with wear that someone else has done.

But I am happy that they can make money for charity. I guess that's what I would hope for, that one of my guitars, one day, would be worth a bunch of money to a good charity. That would make this foolishness ok.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

THere's a market for anything in the USA.

My old Tele came with the cigarette burn. 

It's because some idiot burnt it somtime between 68 and 78 when I got it.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

I guess there is a buyer for everything, but not many :confused-smiley-010


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone wants to buy my ibanez sz ? There's pletny of scratches and dings , and I may burn it too if you want . Only 24 k . Trades for cars accepted :wave:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I suppose it's up to whoever is spending the cash, but I wouldn't even pay the same for a "relic'd" guitar as I would for a "non-relic'd" one.

$24k for a guitar artificially aged?


If they sell any of these at that price, P.T. Barnum was right I guess.


----------



## Riffhard (Jan 28, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I never much liked anything Clapton did in the Blackie era anyway.
> 
> Clapton + Gibson + Marshall = bliss
> 
> ...


hahahahaa, I agree, his original hand painted Physedelic SG is on display in Cinncinati's Rock n roll hall of fame. What a sound, raw and loose ! the new Cream DVD coming out Nov 21st is suppose to be filled with never before seen footage of Eric,Jack and Ginger.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Coustfan'01 said:


> Anyone wants to buy my ibanez sz ? There's pletny of scratches and dings , and I may burn it too if you want . Only 24 k . Trades for cars accepted :wave:


I want a new iBanez !!


Ill gladly trade you my car for it


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

A little update:

http://www.fender.com/customshop/news/index.php?display_article=105

LOL


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I quess P.T. Barnum was right ....


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I wonder what the new van halen model will go for???? It is crazy!!!


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*blackie*

Boy-just Think , If I Buy Blackie. I To ,can Sound Just Like Clapton

Wonder Why-------------I don't?????????


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

pickslide said:


> I wonder what the new van halen model will go for???? It is crazy!!!


Gonna retail for $25 000.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Yiikes!!!! Why would anybody not just make their own? lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've saw on a few months ago listed for $30,000 US on eBay. They're already using good ole evilBay to try and up the value. I figure if EC starts putting out music similar to his post Derek 70s stuff then it will most likely drop in value.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Why would anybody buy a "pre-beat-up" guitar? I much prefer to do that myself! Does that mean that I could get 5k for a beat-up 2005 Les Paul? Oh wait, I'm not famous, I guess I'll get less than what I have paid for!

It's like ESP with the Kirk Hammet model at around 4k. The guitar shows heavy wear, just as if it had toured for like a year and a half or something. I don't understand why anybody on this earth would like to spit 4k on a guitar that leads straight to Hammet? I mean you wont be able to play anywhere with this, you'll have to stick to Metallica's stuff... Same goes for that Eric Clapton model or whatever artist's model. Do you really want to buy the Zakk Wylde Custom model Les Paul? Cuz if you do, you'll be tagged forever and get stuck with it. If it's for collectible purposes, then it's different, but I don't see myself going on stage with a "Signature model". I prefer to give it my own touch.


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Yiikes!!!! Why would anybody not just make their own? lol



Most people will, but, these are official, highly accurate (moreso than practically anything someone could make from pictures) and limited edition.


Though, it's more along the spirit of the guitar to do your own.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

It's not just the famous electrics that get gouged, er, gouge.

Bill Monroe's F5 mandolin, a 1923 Gibson, was purchased in a barber shop in Florida in 1941 for 250$. Bill, pissed at Gibson for some slight years ago, dug out the script "the Gibson" inlay with a knife and broke the scroll off the headstock. He played it like that for years, then eventually, Gibson patched things up and repaired the headstock, sometime in the 80's. Around the time of Monroe's passing, someone broke into his home and smashed the mandolin. It was expertly repaired to playable condition, and auctioned after Bill's death for a rumored 2.6 million. It sits on display in Nashville, I've heard. 

Gibson has reissued the Loar-designed F5, it sells for 18,000USD in new condition, and 27,000USD in "distressed" condition. Yup. 9 grand and a wire brush, and some pick scratches....

FAAAAAAAAAK


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been chuckling at recent posts on the LPF from guys trying to get their LP's to check. Leaving them out in frigid temperatures overnight and blasting them with hairdryers and every kind of instrument abuse you can imagine. One guy seems almost in a state of desperation because he can't get his guitar to crack up, and some of the advice on how to do it is a scream. It's the "instant gratification" syndrome at it's best.

Guitars like the Blackie reissues are aimed at who? No self respecting guitar player would want _any_ signature model, reliced or not, if they were trying to make a name for themselves. No experienced collector would be fool enough to think they will increase substantially in value since they are too well documented and "unplayable" because of the price, hence they will all likely remain in mint(?) condition and won't be considered rare or no one will have the "best one." That pretty much leaves the posers with more disposable income than brains. Fortunately for Fender, there are plenty of them around.


----------

